# pastel landscape



## Argel

Hi everyone, this is the painting that I made for my close friend. It's a view from her family home window;-) She has not seen the results of my work yet, but I hope she will like it. Any advice would be immensely appreciated :wink:


----------



## Kathy

*Moody wonderful*

This painting is wonderfully moody. It pulls you into the subject. The light is perfect for a prestorm kind of atmosphere. I wasn't sure of your intentions for this but in my mind it conveys a story of anticipation. A painting will always, hopefully tell a story of some sort. I hope your friend finds it as compelling as I did. :smile::vs_clap:


----------



## RobertJ

Excellent work!


----------



## ARaymodeArt

Stunning! I really like the trees and the front yellowish field. The road is so well done that I could sense the peace emiting out from the atmosphere.


----------



## acr_art

Excellent painting. I like the contrast between the dark sky and the bright foreground. Impressive!


Achim


----------



## gign1

Nice work! Those trees are great!


----------



## pastelartprints

Stunning work.


----------

